
The Worst Internet Trolls Might Be Mentally Ill - evo_9
http://kotaku.com/5938996/the-worst-internet-trolls-might-be-mentally-ill
======
lttlrck
nothing that couldn't be cured by doing the same thing late at night in a car
park.

